# Rome Mod Rocker or Agent Rocker??



## bcr38 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi all,

First post, have been reading these forums for a while though and have just upped the ante on hiring gear and decided to buy all my own..I've seen the snow twice in my life and both times I was snowboarding and loved it, all up 11 days on the snow. 

* My skill level would be intermediate - I can do blue runs reasonably well but not fully confident, have ventured into some of the most basic parks in OZ resorts and rode through berms and popped some small jumps. Have done Whistler too and loved the snow over there..

* I'm 5,9" and weigh about 168-170 ( or 76-78 kg's) 


I've read heaps of reviews an opinions here and decided on a 2012 Rome Agent Rocker 55. My question is whether a Rome Mod Rocker would be a better board for my ability? Seems the Mod has more pop and might be more easier to progress on with the cutaway nose e.t.c

Oz conditions are a general mix but hard packed rather than the soft powder I rode on over in Whistler, the groomers in OZ get really choppy quickly. I picked the Agent because I thought it would be a little stiffer and better in the harder stuff than the Mod.

I'm a novice with this stuff, can anyone in the know give me an idea?? I'd like to be able to return the board before using if the Mod is better, I've just booked a trip to NZ next season so would be awesome to get my setup sorted.

FYI I read the post rules and rocker FAQ's e.t.c just can't decide between these two..
Any help appreciated!


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Don't those boards have different camber profiles?
The Agent Rocker has "Reverse Mtn Pop"... the same style as Nitro Gullwing / Lib-Gnu C2 / Never Summer R.C. which means Reverse Camber between the bindings and Regular Camber between the binding & nose/tail.
The Mod Rocker has "Freepop Revese Camber" which is pretty much regular Reverse Camber (it's either flat in middle & raised towards tip & tail or just RC all the way, I'm not sure).

The Mod does have a lot of nice features, but it is missing a couple of the ones you get with the Agent (beefier edges, more stringers). The Mod will have more of a loose skatey ride, and the Agent will be a bit more poppy and grippy (but still not quite as much as a regular camber board, but not far off). It really depends on what you're looking for. I had an Agent Rocker last year and loved it, but that's just me. The Mod might be more up your alley as a novice.
So hard to buy a board without getting to test it for 10 days first... which is pretty much impossible lol. I'd also like to add that Rome has been putting out some high quality gear lately, and their customer service is number one, so good on you for choosing a Rome deck!

2012 Mod Rocker: http://birdseyeboardshop.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/2012-Rome-Mod-Rocker.jpg
Don't have a link for the 2012 Agent Rocker, but I'm pretty sure it's about the same as the 2011: http://www.romesnowboards.com/product/boards/agent-rocker/


----------



## bcr38 (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info, your info pretty much matches up what is listed in terms of specs. I'm not sure if this is right but I think the "reverse mtn pop" camber is easier to ride than full RC?

I'd love to be able to demo the boards, considering I've used crappy rentals previous times I am sure they'll both be a lot better than the rentals.

I actually bought a 2011 Burton Sherlock 54 however I found out it would be more suited to powder than hardpack so swapped it and paid extra for the Agent Rocker. The shop didn't have the Mod in so I didn't even know it existed.. I like the idea of the nose design on the Mod, is that so the board is easier to spin with less edge catch??

Thanks for the info - will most likely pair up with Rome 390 Bindings too.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

That nose won't make any difference for spinning. It's just a marketing gimmick... "placebo effect" if you will. You won't have an issue with edge catch on either of those boards. I'd say if you like Jibbing & Pow get the Mod and if you like Jumps & Freeriding get the Agent (although each board can "do it all" well enough).
On a side notie, did you notice those beefy "Impact Edges" on the Agent? About time! How come every snowboard doesn't have those?!? :thumbsup:
I'm thinking of getting a a Reverb Rocker myself this year - finally a wide board available in shorter lengths! (no impact edges though booooo)


----------



## bcr38 (Aug 7, 2011)

It definitely has some decent edges on it so hopefully it holds up well!

I've decided to stick to the Agent - I've also just paid for the 2012 Rome Boss 390 bindings.. Any thoughts on these??

Thanks for the help


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Great bindings too! I would venture to say that they are probably the most popular binding on this forum! You have a sick set up and you're going to have lots of fun! Now you can't use 'crappy gear' as an excuse for poor riding


----------



## bcr38 (Aug 7, 2011)

Yeah my GF's brother gives me enough shit everytime I'm out on the snow with him..!

Didn't actually put much research into this, are Rome 390 Boss's stiff enough or is the Targa a better option..? 

I've also got some Burton Imperials Us 10's so I've bought the L/XL size in Rome..?


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

The 390's are stiff enough, a good all around binding (soft enough to jib, stiff enough for jumps n freeriding). Targas are very adjustable, and more orientated towards freeriding and park. (mid-stiff) I had them last year and loved them. The 390's are perfect for you, don't worry about it.
You have a size 10 (like me) which will go into either the S/M or the X/XL binding, so you should be alright... you'll just have to set the straps to a shorter length.


----------



## bcr38 (Aug 7, 2011)

Cheers, I'll be getting them next week so will have the joy of setting them up!


----------

